# Printer cum Scanner!!!



## dreams (Jul 17, 2005)

Hello all,

I heard thr is a printer cum scanner Multifunction product in the market.. is it gud?? and which brand to go for.. Canon or HP?? and wat wil b the price??
I am frm chennai. TIA


----------



## geek (Jul 17, 2005)

do u want a colour multifunction or a black and white device.

if u r purchasing the product for photocopy purposes then go for a laser black and white mfd from hp. DO NOT BUY an inkjet  colour mfd as it is not worth the money. the speed is slow and printing and copying costs are high

products are available from hp, samsung, brother.....i have an hp 3030 and its worth every penny i have spent on it


----------



## dreams (Jul 18, 2005)

I need a color printer cum scanner.. i hv loads of work 2 take a print and scan.. so reliability is more needed. Heard HP's Cartridges are higher. And Canon is the best in the market. Got these det frm a local store. Am i correct.


----------



## q3_abhi (Jul 18, 2005)

I have also started this topic in Q & A. Dont go for a Printer+Scanner. Buy Separate ones. If ur printer goes, there is a possiblility that ur complete instrumet will be of no use.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 19, 2005)

Separate ones are always better. This question has been answered many times over. Why don't you take a search for MFD at this forum? You will get instant answers from the search results


----------

